# speed limiter... which models?



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey guys, after doing a search, i know that there is a speed limiter that limits the SE to 109. I was just wondering, though.. is there one for the SE-R also? And which years did the SE have the limiter? Lastly, from what i understand a JWT chip or something will eliminate the limiter... but what else will it do and how much does it cost? Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

91-94 SE-Rs have no speed limiter. 

95+ SE-Rs have the speed limiter. I believe the limiter engages once you hit 120 mph.


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

IC. and what about the SE's? Is there a limiter on ALL years? Or just some? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

If it's the GA16DE equipped SEs you are talking about, I have no clue. If it's the SR20DE equipped SEs (99-00) you're talking about, yes they have speed limiters.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

the B14 SE-R speed limiter is 109 as well


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> *the B14 SE-R speed limiter is 109 as well *


OK, so which is it... does it kick in at 109.. or 120?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

It's 109 mph. I double checked. My bad.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

actual speed is 109. all b14 speedo's are not quite acurate over 100 mph. it will probably read 115-120 mph, but it's not acurate.


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

ic.. cool... thanks guys.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

not to be nosy.. but 109 mph is very, very fast. is there a reason to go faster than this (aside from zeus chasing you)?


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Zeus chases me a lot... hehehe.. j/k. No reason at all. Just curious. I mean, my MR2 will do well past 160, but the fastest i've gone in it was 105...


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

What plane are you dropping that MR2 out of to get it to 160 mph?


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

ummm... well, let's see here... a 91 with a 3sgte in stock form supposedley has a top speed in excess of 140. Well, when I still had the Greddy TD06sh kit in my car as well as greddy intercooler, along with 15psi of boost, I have no doubt it can reach 160!!! However, i parted out the car since i'm selling it... and now i'm stuck with a tiny CT26 with an upgraded compressor wheel (46trim) and a 12 deg. clip. It's slow as hell right now, so in the shape it's in right now... i'd definitely have to drop it off a 747!


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

a 2002 base ser has a rev limiter its set at about 5700 to 5800 rpms thats 127mph. the spec-v doesnt have one.


----------



## nismoB13 (May 20, 2003)

anyone know if theres a speed limiter on a 91-94 sentra GA16, just wondering


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

91 3sgte said:


> ummm... well, let's see here... a 91 with a 3sgte in stock form supposedley has a top speed in excess of 140. Well, when I still had the Greddy TD06sh kit in my car as well as greddy intercooler, along with 15psi of boost, I have no doubt it can reach 160!!! However, i parted out the car since i'm selling it... and now i'm stuck with a tiny CT26 with an upgraded compressor wheel (46trim) and a 12 deg. clip. It's slow as hell right now, so in the shape it's in right now... i'd definitely have to drop it off a 747!


you still want your 3sgte?? thinking about swapping one into my fiances Prizm 

and i've heard there is a speed limiter on the ga's but i have no idea at what point if there is one.


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> you still want your 3sgte?? thinking about swapping one into my fiances Prizm
> 
> and i've heard there is a speed limiter on the ga's but i have no idea at what point if there is one.


Sorry man, it's already been sold.


----------

